# chamo, chavo, chaval, chavalillo, chavalo, chico



## Anon3210

Buenas a todos: 

En España usamos la palabra chaval con varios sentidos: uno de ellos para referirse a chico, muchacho, joven; el otro tiene un sentido digamos retador y algo despectivo hacia la persona a la que te diriges, como si te dirigieras a esa persona con superioridad. Por ejemplo: 

A ver si me atrapas, chaval. 

Esta frase, dicha por un español, vendría a significar algo así como "a ver si me atrapas, listillo", o "a ver si me atrapas, guapito". 

Lo que me gustaría saber es, ¿hay algún país hispanoparlante aparte de España en el que la palabra "chaval" se use con ese sentido? 

Por favor, si sois de un país y os consta que no se usa, comentadlo. Y por supuesto, si en vuestro país, efectivamente, se usa la palabra chaval con ese sentido, comentadlo también. 

Muchas gracias. Es urgente.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Anon3210 said:


> os consta que no se usa, comentadlo.


Hola:
Cero absoluto, pero, como es lógico, a quien gusta del cine o al menos tiene televisión por cable le es familiar y tiene una idea bastante acabada de cómo la usan los españoles. 
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

De Arica a Magallanes y de cordillera a mar, puedo decir con seguridad que *no*.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina* nada de nada*, en ningún sentido. 
Aún cuando sabemos lo que significa en España, nos sigue sonando una palabra bastante ajena y no ha tenido ningún tipo de aceptación.
Saludos.


----------



## Filimer

Anon3210 said:


> Por favor, si sois de un país y os consta que no se usa, comentadlo. Y por supuesto, si en vuestro país, efectivamente, se usa la palabra chaval *con ese sentido*, comentadlo también.



Un detalle, que no quedó totalmente claro de las respuestas anteriores (excepto la de Peón). En América no se usa la palabra chaval ni en el sentido de "listillo" ni en ningún otro. La RAE no pone _Esp._ en este palabra, pero sí pone(Del caló _chavale_, vocat. pl. de _chavó_, muchacho).​En América la gran mayoría de las palabras derivadas del caló son absolutamente desconocidas (como menda, molar o churumbel). Chaval es conocida, y  detectada como propia de España. Además me atrevo a decir que poca gente conoce el femenino chavala.

Con respecto al sentido específico consultado, en Chile se usa "cabrito" (niño).

A ver si me pillas, cabrito.
Qué te has creído, cabrito.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, como en toda América creo, 'chaval' es una de esas palabras que identifica a la primera a los españoles, algo típico de ellos y sólo de ellos.


----------



## Aserolf

En México se dice *"chavo"* para referirse a un muchacho o alguien joven (el femenino es "chav*a*")

Pero no creo que con el sentido negativo.


----------



## Jaguar7

En Colombia, ni por equivocación usaríamos chaval, listillo, guapito o guapillo. Pero entenderíamos su significado.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no entendí qué lo que no quedó totalmente claro, si todos dijimos claramente que la palabra NO se usa.
En mi caso hasta acoté geográficamente una región de América del Sur donde no se la escucha decir ni en bromas.
Se conoce, claro está, pero es un término tan español como "coño". 
_


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En una parte de España, las islas Canarias, chaval es una palabra conocida pero  que suena decididamente a peninsular.
Yo no vivo en las islas y recuerdo que hace poco usé la palabra y me contestaron con ironía "_Jolín, chaval, _desde que vives en la península hay que ver como hablas".

A una amiga de mi madre la llaman en broma, como mote, "La chavala" porque cuando fue a vivir a Canarias llamaba la atención que usara frecuentemente la palabra chaval.


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Yo no entendí qué lo que no quedó totalmente claro, si todos dijimos claramente que la palabra NO se usa.
> En mi caso hasta acoté geográficamente una región de América del Sur donde no se la escucha decir ni en bromas.
> Se conoce, claro está, pero es un término tan español como "coño".
> _


 
De acuerdo con esto y como dijo Jaguar en Colombia no se dice ni de fundas, pero se conoce el término y se asocia inmediatamente con España. Tenemos una versión en nuestra costa atlántica colombiana y, si no estoy mal, hay una versión venezolana.


----------



## Mephistofeles

"Chaval", es muy similar a "chavo", una palabra que es muy usual por aquí (México, o al menos en el centro; La Mach_y_ o Toño me corregirán). La usamos por lo general para referirnos informalmente a alguien joven.


----------



## oa2169

Mephistofeles said:


> "Chaval", es muy similar a "chavo", una palabra que es muy usual por aquí (México, o al menos en el centro; La Machi o Toño me corregirán). La usamos por lo general para referirnos informalmente a alguien joven.


 
Y también similar al "chamo" venezolano, que también se refiere a alguien joven (no sé si de los dos sexos, pero por lo menos para masculino sí).


----------



## Peón

La versión argentina de "chaval" sería "*pibe*", (para mí de origen genovés, no catalán como pretenden algunos).

Saludos


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí: chino, chinito, pelado, peladito, mocoso, culicagado; y chivato [listillo, para alguien joven].


----------



## oa2169

Jaguar7 said:


> Aquí: chino, chinito, pelado, peladito, mocoso, culicagado; y chivato[listillo, para alguien joven].


 
Agregaría sardino/a y pollo/a, pero "chaval" nanay cucas.


----------



## Erreconerre

Anon3210 said:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> En España usamos la palabra chaval con varios sentidos: uno de ellos para referirse a chico, muchacho, joven; el otro tiene un sentido digamos retador y algo despectivo hacia la persona a la que te diriges, como si te dirigieras a esa persona con superioridad. Por ejemplo:
> 
> A ver si me atrapas, chaval.
> 
> Esta frase, dicha por un español, vendría a significar algo así como "a ver si me atrapas, listillo", o "a ver si me atrapas, guapito".
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber es, ¿hay algún país hispanoparlante aparte de España en el que la palabra "chaval" se use con ese sentido?
> 
> Por favor, si sois de un país y os consta que no se usa, comentadlo. Y por supuesto, si en vuestro país, efectivamente, se usa la palabra chaval con ese sentido, comentadlo también.
> 
> Muchas gracias. Es urgente.


 
En el norte de México no se usa chaval. Se usa chavalo, chavala. 
En algunas partes del país se dice chavo, chava. Pero quien usa aquí esas palabras no es de estos lugares.
Una canción muy conocida dice lo siguiente:

Boca de *chavala *boquita que reza
pero que si besa se vuelve mala, mala.
 
Me parece que en este caso _chavala_ es el femenino de _chavalo,_ no de chaval.
 
http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/f/frutaverde.shtml


----------



## Mephistofeles

Erreconerre said:


> En el norte de México no se usa chaval. Se usa chavalo, chavala.


 
Me parece que también usan "vato" con ese mismo significado, ¿o no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por estos lugares del norte de México se usa más chavo/a que chavalo/chavala. Chavalillo/a se usa despectivamente para cosas pequeñas (este vaso está muy chavalillo).

Vato (o bato, no sé y no viene en el Diccionario de Mexicanismos) también se usa.


----------



## la_machy

Mephistofeles said:


> Me parece que también usan "vato" con ese mismo significado, ¿o no?


Así es, y mucho, sobre todo en el lenguaje informal y cotidiano.
También se usa  ''chavo/a'', todo el tiempo se lo oigo decir a los más jóvenes.
La gente más grande dice más ''chavalo/a''.
Pero 'chaval', no.


Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

No en toda la Península resulta castizo "chaval". En mi pueblo, suena a "madrileño". Más bien se dice (o decía) "chavea" (también en el DRAE, creo recordar) o, mejor aún, "chaveílla".


----------



## Colchonero

Quiviscumque said:


> No en toda la Península resulta castizo "chaval". En mi pueblo, suena a "madrileño". Más bien se dice (o decía) "chavea" (también en el DRAE, creo recordar) o, mejor aún, "chaveílla".


 
Pues _chavea_ es madrileñazo a más no poder.


----------



## Erreconerre

Mephistofeles said:


> Me parece que también usan "vato" con ese mismo significado, ¿o no?


 
Sí, también se usa vato. Y también _morro_, _morra_. _Chamaco, chamaca_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Peón said:


> La versión argentina de "chaval" sería "*pibe*", (para mí de origen genovés, no catalán como pretenden algunos).
> 
> Saludos


 
La misma discusión hay con Colón.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Quiviscumque said:


> No en toda la Península resulta castizo "chaval". En mi pueblo, suena a "madrileño". Más bien se dice (o decía) "chavea" (también en el DRAE, creo recordar) o, mejor aún, "chaveílla".


 
¿Dónde está tu pueblo? nunca he oído "chavea" sino "chaval".


----------



## Ibermanolo

Anon3210 said:


> el otro tiene un sentido digamos retador y algo despectivo hacia la persona a la que te diriges, como si te dirigieras a esa persona con superioridad. Por ejemplo:
> 
> A ver si me atrapas, chaval.


 
No creo que chaval tenga ninguna connotación despectiva, en los ejemplos que pones el tono es despectivo porque estás tratando al contrario de pequeño, pero no sería más despectivo que si se llamas chico o niño a quien no lo es.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ibermanolo said:


> ¿Dónde está tu pueblo? nunca he oído "chavea" sino "chaval".


 
Chavea se oye por Andalucía oriental y Málaga.


----------



## torrebruno

Colchonero said:


> Pues _chavea_ es madrileñazo a más no poder.


¡Anda ya!


----------



## Colchonero

torrebruno said:


> ¡Anda ya!


 
Deduzco de su exclamación que está en desacuerdo. Yo he escuchado _chavea_ en Madrid desde mi más tierna (y lejana) infancia. Y mi familia no es de origen andaluz. Me da pereza buscarlo, pero juraría que figura en sainetes de Arniches.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues yo por mi barrio solo se lo he escuchado a malagueños. Chavea, digo.


----------



## torrebruno

Colchonero said:


> Me da pereza buscarlo.


Bueno, para eso estamos los amigos:
Chaval/chavea/chavó, todos provenientes del caló.
Gitanos los hay en todas partes, no son exclusivos de ninguna zona.
Chavea yo también lo he oído por aquí desde siempre y lo uso en ambientes coloquiales más que chaval.

Ea, ¿ahora un cafetito?
.


----------



## Colchonero

torrebruno said:


> Bueno, para eso estamos los amigos:
> Chaval/chavea/chavó, todos provenientes del caló.
> Gitanos los hay en todas partes, no son exclusivos de ninguna zona.
> Chavea yo también lo he oído por aquí desde siempre y lo uso en ambientes coloquiales más que chaval.
> 
> Ea, ¿ahora un cafetito?
> .


 
O una tila, sí, lo que prefiera. Pero no entiendo la referencia al caló. Yo no he dicho nada sobre el origen de la palabra. Me he limitado a señalar que en Madrid es (y lo ha sido desde que tengo memoria) un coloquialismo frecuente (excepto en el barrio de doña Adelaida).


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En Costa Rica y en Nicaragua se usa la forma *chavalo*, cuyo femenino es *chavala*. Por lo general, no se usa este término para los niños; si se usara, sería en diminutivo: _chavalillo_, _chavalilla_. Más bien se aplica a adolescentes (*chavalillo*) y a jóvenes adultos (chavalo, chavala). _Chaval_ en cambio es meramente peninsular.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> La versión argentina de "chaval" sería "*pibe*", (para mí de origen genovés, no catalán como pretenden algunos).
> 
> Saludos


 
Y en Uruguay 'gurí' 
(¿o es solamente en Mdeo? ¿Vieron cómo me estoy cuidando de las generalizaciones?. No, si una aprende. Lentamente, pero aprende)


----------



## JCA-

*Atención: unión de hilos *​

Aún recuerdo cómo si fuera ayer. Volaba en un avión de una línea española y era apenas un niño. Entonces la azafata le dice a otra azafata "por acá hay un *chavalillo *que no ha terminado de comer". Sin embargo, hoy, hablando con una amiga española me dice que es un término que ha caído en que es más para niños pequeños y que ha tomado una connotación despectiva (la que no quería darle la azafata de mi anécdota, por supuesto). 
También recuerdo a mis amigos mexicanos (oye conocí a un *chavo */ una *chava*...), nicaragüenses (es un *chavalo *jodío), y a una que otra telenovela venezolana (¡qué te pasa *chamo*!), más alguna película cubana (oye *chico*, ven acá...) 
Si bien los "chamo, chico, chavalo, chavo" en los respectivos países se usan más para adolescentes, parece que no corresponden al "*chaval*" español que es más para niños pequeños. Me gustaría leer opiniones al respecto de los foristas de los diferentes países. ¿cuál es el uso exacto de estas palabras en estos países? o sino ¿cuáles otras se usan? y ¿en qué contexto(s)?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Chavito, chavalo, buki, lepe, escuincle, chamaco, mocoso, chiquillo, morro, casi todas para niños pero se usan para adolescentes que se portan así.

Mi chavo/a, mi morro/a puede usarse para referirse a la pareja cuando son jóvenes, al menos por acá.


----------



## JCA-

OK Pero aún si es una amiga / un amigo, por ejemplo, creo haberle escuchado a un amigo mexicano decirle a otro amigo mexicano: "Oye, conocí una chava de Tijuana muy buena onda"; es obvio que no era su pareja, si apenas la conocía, ¿no?


----------



## belicca

No necesariamente. En México es muy común que un novio hable de su novia diciendo: "Mi chava es muy especial" o de un padre a sus hijos: "Mis chavos trabajan mucho".


----------



## Elxenc

JCA- said:


> Aún recuerdo cómo si fuera ayer. Volaba en un avión de una línea española y era apenas un niño. Entonces la azafata le dice a otra azafata "por acá hay un *chavalillo *que no ha terminado de comer". Sin embargo, hoy, hablando con una amiga española _*me dice que es un término que ha caído en que es más para niños pequeños y que ha tomado una connotación despectiva*_ (la que no quería darle la azafata de mi anécdota, por supuesto).
> También recuerdo a mis amigos mexicanos (oye conocí a un *chavo */ una *chava*...), nicaragüenses (es un *chavalo *jodío), y a una que otra telenovela venezolana (¡qué te pasa *chamo*!), más alguna película cubana (oye *chico*, ven acá...)
> Si bien los "chamo, chico, chavalo, chavo" en los respectivos países se usan más para adolescentes, parece que no corresponden al "*chaval*" español que es más para niños pequeños. Me gustaría leer opiniones al respecto de los foristas de los diferentes países. ¿cuál es el uso exacto de estas palabras en estos países? o sino ¿cuáles otras se usan? y ¿en qué contexto(s)?




Para nada está en desuso. Siento discrepar con la opinión de tu amiga española, pero "chavalillo" es un término totalmente en uso, sobre todo por las personas que usan la palabra "chaval" para referirse a un pre-adolescente; y es más, diría que siempre es cariñoso. Se refiere a un chaval de entre 8  y 15 años. También se usa cuando el hablante es mayor para referirse a un joven adolescente e incluso veinteañero.


Hasta otra.


----------



## Namarne

Incluso hay quien encuentra elogioso que le digan: _¡Estás hecho un chaval! 
_(Con palmadita en el hombro ya es el colmo).


----------



## Martoo

De las mencionadas, acá sólo se oye *chico*. Se les dice a los pequeños/as, los menores de edad, los chicos justamente. 
Se usan también *los* *más chicos*, *nenes/as*, *chiquitos* o *chiquitines* para los infantes, los menores de 6, 7 más o menos.

También se usan *pibe/a*, *joven* y *adolescente*. 

Otras como *pendejo* o *inmaduro* aunque tienen un tono ofensivo.

*Mocoso* también, pero seguro lo diría alguna persona mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## Darojas

Expresiones para referirse a los niños... debe haber millones: Chino, carajito, pelao, sardino, grillo, muchachito, chacho, culicagao (que no es necesariamente ofensivo), chinche, pulga, chiquito...


----------



## Istriano

Martoo said:


> De las mencionadas, acá sólo se oye *chico*. Se les dice a los pequeños/as, los menores de edad, los chicos justamente.
> Se usan también *los* *más chicos*, *nenes/as*, *chiquitos* o *chiquitines* para los infantes, los menores de 6, 7 más o menos.
> 
> También se usan *pibe/a*, *joven* y *adolescente*.
> 
> Otras como *pendejo* o *inmaduro* aunque tienen un tono ofensivo.
> 
> *Mocoso* también, pero seguro lo diría alguna persona mayor.
> 
> Saludos.



También hay _gurí _y _gurrumín_, ¿no?


----------



## Martoo

Istriano said:


> También hay _gurí _y _gurrumín_, ¿no?



No, eso tengo entendido que se dice en Uruguay. Las conocemos esas palabras pero nadie las usa (quizás alguna persona mayor puede usarlas de vez en cuando).

Saludos.


----------



## JCA-

Dartojas y Martoo

Claro olvidaba el *pibe */ la *piba *argentinos (adoptados por acá para el "*pibe*" Valderrama) y, por supuesto nuestros *pelado */ *pelada*, *sardino / na* y, en Bogotá y alrededores *chino / china*. (que puede también tener connotaciones desde cariñosas hasta despectivas, dependiendo del tono y el contexto: "mi chinita linda", "ese chino cansón")

En cuanto a los *chaval */ *chavo, chava *de España y México respectivamente, entonces deduzco, por los comentarios de arriba, ¿que su uso puede tener una connotación cariñosa?. El *Chaval *de España sólo es para los jóvenes varones o se puede usar "chavala". Gracias por sus intervenciones

Y, parece que este es uno de los temas que más evidencia la diversidad de nuestro idioma


----------



## susantash

Martoo said:


> No, eso tengo entendido que se dice en Uruguay. Las conocemos esas palabras pero nadie las usa (quizás alguna persona mayor puede usarlas de vez en cuando).
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de "gurí" sí. "gurrumines" no. Nunca lo escuché. Además de gurí, propio de Uruguay tenemos botijas y chiquilines. Pibe también se usa pero en menor frecuencia.


----------



## rauljms

En Perú es muy conocida la palabra Chibolo.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Elxenc said:


> Para nada está en desuso. Siento discrepar con la opinión de tu amiga española, pero "chavalillo" es un término totalmente en uso, sobre todo por las personas que usan la palabra "chaval" para referirse a un pre-adolescente; y es más, diría que siempre es cariñoso. Se refiere a un chaval de entre 8  y 15 años. También se usa cuando el hablante es mayor para referirse a un joven adolescente e incluso veinteañero.
> 
> 
> Hasta otra.


En la línea de ese uso cariñoso, ¿quién no ha oído nunca ese "Estás hecho un chaval"?

Otras alternativas a "chaval" en España son "muchacho" (para mí más formal) y, a nivel regional, "zagal", aunque me temo que la homogeneización del español por aquí está haciendo desaparecer esta última palabra. ¡Ay, los zagalicos de hoy en día!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

JCA- said:


> En cuanto a los *chaval */ *chavo, chava *de  España y México respectivamente, entonces deduzco, por los comentarios  de arriba, ¿que su uso puede tener una connotación cariñosa?. El *Chaval *de España sólo es para los jóvenes varones o se puede usar "chavala".


Se usa tanto chaval como chavala, y aunque es muy coloquial es *bastante  neutra* (por sí misma no implica ni cariño ni lo contrario) y *abarca un  rango de edad bastante amplio*, que la juventud ya no se acaba. La  siguientes frases están sacadas de internet (con su ortografía original y  todo):
_
"El otro dia mientras me estava bajando de mi humilde utilitario (que por  cierto tiene el deposito mas seco ke un martini), se me acerco un  chaval y timidamente me pidio si tenia algo de comer".
"Un poco más allá iba un chaval con mala pinta. Seguro que era un maniaco que quería enviolinarme y yo no podría defenderme"
Sus allegados y compañeros coincidieron en definirle como un "chaval muy majo y con vocación de servicio a la ciudadanía"_ (ésta ha salido del periódico).

Chavala,  además de compartir los usos de chaval, también se usa para referirse a  chicas jóvenes y atractivas, generalmente con una carga sexual que  resulta un tanto ofensiva: 

_"XD  haber si mi tropa se anima, a participar en mis ganberradas XD así  cuando pillamos unas chavalas, vamos todos en manada y saaaaaahhsssssss  XD"_


----------



## Istriano

¿Se usa la palabra _pibe _en España o no?


----------



## KirkandRafer

Istriano said:


> ¿Se usa la palabra _pibe _en España o no?


Por aquí no, e intuyo que en el resto del país tampoco.

Diría que en los noventa-principios de siglo sí que se usaba entre los jovenes "piba" (que no "pibe") con las connotaciones que Adelaida Péndelton le atribuye a "chavala", pero ahora se me hace bastante inusual. No digo que no sea pueda oír, pero no es común.


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> Mi chavo/a, mi morro/a puede usarse para referirse a la pareja cuando son jóvenes...



En la Baja California es más común _el jaino_ y _la jaina_: Me cortó la jaina, mi _ése_...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

KirkandRafer said:


> Por aquí no, e intuyo que en el resto del país tampoco.
> 
> Diría que en los noventa-principios de siglo sí que se usaba entre los jovenes "piba" (que no "pibe") con las connotaciones que Adelaida Péndelton le atribuye a "chavala", pero ahora se me hace bastante inusual. No digo que no sea pueda oír, pero no es común.



Yo sí he escuchado _pibe_ por aquí, sin embargo. Es cierto que no demasiado y que está un poco pasado, pero ha tenido su momento.


----------



## JCA-

rauljms said:


> En Perú es muy conocida la palabra Chibolo.


Me trajiste muy buenos recuerdos con esa palabra, de mis amigos peruanos de mi época de estudiante en Alemania. Sí la usaban de vez en cuando aunque creo que más para niños ¿no? Creo que existe otra expresión más usada por allí y más para adolescentes si es que mi memoria de Chibolo/Chico/Chino/Chaval... no me empieza ya a fallar


----------



## maxcrc

En Costa Rica casi no se usa la palabra chico, pero se dice comunmente "chiquillo".
Decimos chavalo, chamaco, muchacho, carajo   = chico, muchacho
carajillo, chiquillo,güila (el güila y la güila , ambigenero) = nino


----------



## Janis Joplin

JCA- said:


> OK Pero aún si es una amiga / un amigo, por ejemplo, creo haberle escuchado a un amigo mexicano decirle a otro amigo mexicano: "Oye, conocí una chava de Tijuana muy buena onda"; es obvio que no era su pareja, si apenas la conocía, ¿no?



No, no era su pareja por eso no dijo "su" chava, sólo se refirió a ella como "una" chava.



Erreconerre said:


> En la Baja California es más común _el jaino_ y _la jaina_: Me cortó la jaina, mi _ése_...



Acá también se usa jaino/a, es spanglish viene de honey.  Aunque la verdad no sé si ha caído en desuso o ya sólo se usa en ciertos grupos sociales.


----------



## Lennon71

Janis Joplin said:


> No, no era su pareja por eso no dijo "su" chava, sólo se refirió a ella como "una" chava.
> 
> 
> 
> Acá también se usa jaino/a, es spanglish viene de honey.  Aunque la verdad no sé si ha caído en desuso o ya sólo se usa en ciertos grupos sociales.



Lo veo más cercano de "jaño/jaña" que se usa en Nicaragua para "persona con la que se tiene amoríos", que de "honey", pero quién sabe.
En cuanto a "chavo" encontré en el lenguaje delincuencial, conocido como Rotwelsch, la palabra "chabo", con el significado de 'joven', cuyo origen se coloca en el lenguaje de los gitanos. Existen otras palabras en español subestandar, como "pañusear" (dar un baño), que se usa en Nicaragua y tal vez en otros países de Centroamérica y viene del caló "pañi" (agua).
Puede ser que con "chavo" ocurra algo parecido.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Martoo said:


> No, eso tengo entendido que se dice en Uruguay. Las conocemos esas palabras pero nadie las usa (quizás alguna persona mayor puede usarlas de vez en cuando).


Gurí se dice en Entre Ríos. Gurí, gurisa, gurises. 
"Es un gurrumín" con el sentido de _chiquito que no se ve en el suelo _lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero no en otra frase.


----------



## Neuron33

En Nicaragua se usa chavalo para niño y chavala para niña, y plural chavalos, chavalada para un comprtamiento tipico de niños o algo infantil.


----------

